# just hope we dont get a laninya next season



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

in new england we dont get any snow when that happens
that would make two season's in a row and would put many out of work


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

This is the fourth straight winter of below average snowfall for the season here. Doesn't seem like there are any fewer new guys. Every year I see trucks/plows for sale in the Spring. Then next winter there are more trucks out there.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

vipereng2 said:


> in new england we dont get any snow when that happens
> that would make two season's in a row and would put many out of work


We are almost 20" above normal here, wouldn't call it a bad winter IMO. Thats why I have 70% seasonal contracts, if it does happpen.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

rob1325 said:


> We are almost 20" above normal here


I was going to say the same thing. But the b*tch of it is, is that it hasnt really been a good winter. We had above average snowfall in December and have been basically snowless since the beginning of January. The blizzard is what put us over the average amount. But to really be considered average, we shouldve had 3"-6" storms every week and a half to 2 weeks. That also wouldve helped the money to come in steadily with consistant billing, rather than a storm here and there every 4 weeks or so.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

I had 13 events so far this year, and still have couple weeks left. The average is 12 to 15 from my records from previous years. Though you coastal guys really did not receive much there year at all. You guys should get more seasonal so you will actually make more money on these types of years, and not have to worry about money coming in.

Here is the activity in CT. I know southern parts received way less, especially compared to last year, where coastal received more snow.

http://www.conndot.ct.gov/data/weather/wru_index.htm


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Wow, awesome site. I have been looking for something like that. My records are right on point with theirs, but ive only been out 8 times. 6 of which were from Nov.24th - Jan.3rd LOL. Then Jan.23rd & Feb.12th.


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

That site is nice. I use it alot. Tells time and amount of snow in two hour increments. Nice too when have to bill and customer doesn't agree. Hope this helps you CT guys out.


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

you call 21 inches of snow a good yr crap
70 inches is a good winter


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

20 above norm were in the hills? not were i am .
we got that big one in dec and then the blizz thats it .
in 06 we got 20 inches thats it one storm big deal . 
it doesent bother me much its just extra money for me so i got to sleep .
but i am a skier and this yr sucked. went to vermont last fri and they had no snow .just on the slops and the cond sucked plus it was raining in vermont in feb and i dont know about you but if its raining in feb up their winter sucks


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> you call 21 inches of snow a good yr crap
> 70 inches is a good winter


LOL  
Snow Depth: 
96" @ Upper-Mountain 
99" @ Mid-Mountain

Total Snowfall
(season to-date): 
401" @ Upper-Mountain 
359" @ Mid-Mountain


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

It was already reported on channel 30 news that both New haven and Hartford are above normal snowfall for the 05/06 winter.It just melted fast and fell in a couple big storms instead of a lot of smaller ones so its seems crappy.Im trying to find the numbers but its not so easy


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

vipereng2 said:


> 20 above norm were in the hills? not were i am .
> we got that big one in dec and then the blizz thats it .
> in 06 we got 20 inches thats it one storm big deal .


Viper- Rocky Hill, Cromwell where my accounts are...so far this season ive billed out a total of 50".
You're in Middletown which obviously borders Cromwell and thats weird you haven't seen as much. 
Also if i recall correctly, average snowfall for the season from Central CT to the Hills is 50". Shoreline is 30"-35".


----------



## rob1325 (Jan 6, 2000)

vipereng2 said:


> 20 above norm were in the hills? not were i am .
> we got that big one in dec and then the blizz thats it .
> in 06 we got 20 inches thats it one storm big deal .
> it doesent bother me much its just extra money for me so i got to sleep .
> but i am a skier and this yr sucked. went to vermont last fri and they had no snow .just on the slops and the cond sucked plus it was raining in vermont in feb and i dont know about you but if its raining in feb up their winter sucks


It might snow saturday for ya!


----------



## vis (Nov 20, 2004)

yeah they saying a light snow fall 1-3 inches... those storms are the best. easy on gear and quick cleanups. payup payup


----------



## vipereng2 (Mar 19, 2005)

guys having a good winter season doesent mean the tot for the season .
if we got 100 inches in three storm sure that is a lot of snow but that dont mean **** it's how many times i go out to plow . that means i polwed three storms
now if we had 20 5 inch storms thats means i went out at least 40 times each storm the first time 35.00 each the sec 35 .00 each to clean up thats 
1,400 per storm times 20 storms 28,000 dollors now that is a good winter .


----------

